# Pregnant Mares & Their Beautiful Bellies



## Little Wolf Ranch (Nov 28, 2010)

Ahhh. . .only 65 more days to go until foal watch begins! I've got little pregnant wooly mammoths running around and I am feeling definate baby kicks and I've been dreaming of foalings. . .

I have to get some pictures of my preggo girlies but I am DYING to see YOUR BEAUTIFUL PREGNANT MARES & THEIR HUGE (or not so huge) BELLIES!

C'mon and share, everyone loves lookin' at the mommas!!


----------



## Little Hooves (Nov 29, 2010)

This was my mare in 2009 when she was 3 days away from foaling.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 29, 2010)

These pics were taken last week...

Sage (at 8 months)






Murphy (at 7.5 months)






Melody (7.5 months)






Dream (5 months)


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 29, 2010)

Diva (6 months)






Cocoa (6 months)






Calista (8.5 months)






Summer (6.5 months)


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh I am in love with Calista!!! She is beautiful!! Love all of the bellies too. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## CheyAut (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## little lady (Dec 2, 2010)

Little Hooves said:


> This was my mare in 2009 when she was 3 days away from foaling.


Little Hooves your mare is beautiful!

I have no mares in foal but have a mare that looks in foal...lol! I'll have to post a pic of her.


----------



## Little Hooves (Dec 2, 2010)

little lady said:


> Little Hooves your mare is beautiful!
> 
> I have no mares in foal but have a mare that looks in foal...lol! I'll have to post a pic of her.


Thanks so much! I love her and feel so lucky to have her





And yes, you definitely should post a pic. I never like it when they fool you, though. That's when I have a talking to them about their diet!


----------



## little lady (Dec 3, 2010)

Here is my round girl. She looks really fat but let me tell you I have never seen a horse that gets such a thick heavy winter coat! She is a VERY easy keeper. She is NOT in foal. We just love this girl to pieces!










Cheyaut your horses look wonderful.


----------



## CheyAut (Dec 6, 2010)

Aw, thanks! Your mare is cute!



Here's my GELDING that is pretending to be in foal


----------



## Lex87 (Dec 6, 2010)

Little Hooves said:


> This was my mare in 2009 when she was 3 days away from foaling.


Nice pictures and you can see that she was really active at the time too! A real cutie. Did you keep the foal or is the horses for sale?


----------

